# Nail pulled from quick



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

My cat pulled his nail from the quick last night. He had some light bleeding but it was stopped easily with some pressure and a cloth. See pic below of what it looks like now.

I had a do that had something similar that happen and had to pull the nail off since it was barely still connected. My cats nail is different, the nail still looks like its about half attached. 

Besides going to the vet (which I know is the most common answer), what is the best thing to do to remedy this situation? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v154/3eleven/Forums/nail-pull.jpg


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Not much you Can do besides give antibiotics. The nail is just going to have to grow back on its own...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When Gigi pulled a nail completely out, she was given antibiotics and an e-collar to keep her from licking her paw. The collar didn't last long, though. Thankfully, she left her paw alone.


----------



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

marie73 said:


> When Gigi pulled a nail completely out, she was given antibiotics and an e-collar to keep her from licking her paw. The collar didn't last long, though. Thankfully, she left her paw alone.


What would be wrong with her licking it? Seems like the "natural" way for an animal to help heal itself.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess because sometimes they lick/bite/chew/whatever and if they don't leave it alone, it will never heal.


----------



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

Going on day 3 and he seems "normal" running around, playing with my other cat. The area where the nail has dried up, it looks a bit inflammed, possibly infected. He does whine when I touch the area.

For those that have had this happen and brought to a Vet, does the Vet remove the nail? Even though he is his normal self, Im leaning towards bringing him to the Vet. He broke his leg when he was 6 mths old and didnt whine like he did with the nail injury.


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe just call the vet first and explain the situation? Maybe he/she can get some antibiotics ready for you to pick up, without taking kitty in. I have a feeling that will be the first course of action anyway, and you can maybe avoid stressing your little boy out (and an exam fee).

Your cat sounds like a real firecracker!


----------



## cat1001 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brought him to the vet today, she said the nail is fine. Possibly he cut it or was bit by the other cat while playing. Its infected for sure, she gave me antibiotics and a $$$$ vet bill. And I thought human healthcare was overpriced...


----------

